

The 3 Most Common Arguments Against VR and Why They’re Wrong - olivetree365
http://www.roadtovr.com/the-3-most-common-arguments-against-vr-and-why-theyre-wrong/

======
billconan
I want to invest into VR. but the thing I 'm mostly worried is the resolution
issue. it is said that 16k resolution is needed to fully solve this.

